

The incredibly simple story of how the gov’t Googled Ross Ulbricht - GabrielF00
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/the-incredibly-simple-story-of-how-the-govt-googled-ross-ulbricht

======
fragmede
Between Silk Road 1 and Silk Road 2, both administrators lived in San
Francisco and used their real name for an email address.

What're the chances?

Or is there something about wanting to admin a darknet market that precludes
moving to a beach in Asia with wifi, and using the bitcoin you're taking a cut
of.

